# Need Toes for Toe Tag Invites



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

get you some sculpting clay at Micheal for about $3.00 its called Van Arkin and sculpt you a toe. then mold it and you can make as many as you want then real cheap.

or you can buy the bake kind of clay and make your own toes and send them out that way,


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

I didn't bother with toes. I give out a lot of invitations and I'd rather spend money on other things for my haunt. I figured they could hang them on their on toes since it was their name on the tag.


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

We got "gummy" toes:










Actually I think they were fingers but we thought they were close enough.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the gummy toes!

You could make chocolate or hard candy feet and tie invites to them.
Here is a link to a candy mold:Medical candy molds
They have one big foot or foot sucker molds!
You could also get a foot cookie cutter and send out cookies. I make monster fingers out of pretzel rods, melting chocolate and slivered almonds. You could make them toes instead of fingers!


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

tallula_g, 

I loved your party pics! We are using your "blood bag" napkin and fork holders as a template for our invites this year! Thanks for the great idea(s)!

Thanks for the link to that mold site also! I am an EMT and those molds well come in handy for my other parties as well!


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Cast your own toe in alginate then pour in ultracal 30 for a positive then pop out the toe when cured then make a mold of the toe for reuse....Thats what i would do anyway more realistic and a personal touch!


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess it would depend on how many you have to send out. But if you don't have too many or don't care of the cost, you can buy some toes here:

Bodies and Parts - Props for Halloween and Theater (@ Nightmare Factory)

Scroll down to the "Bits and Pieces" section. They're $4 each for big toes.


----------

